# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Lucid Task of the Month for February 2008

## ninja9578

Introduction:

This topic is for the Lucid Tasks I assigned this month. During this month, please attempt one or both of the tasks.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:

*** Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.

*** You will receive a special title and badge

*** You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limitted access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

Tasks for this month:

Basic Task: Ask a Dream Character something about yourself that you don't know


Advanced Task: Find a groundhog and telekinetically levitate it

----------


## ninja9578

I thought that I'd put these here so that everyone has a full month to do them and our beloved admins are missing  :Sad:  

*Note for admins: the pictures of badges aren't local.



Here's my basic task  :smiley:   Excerpt from my dream journal.
I didn't want to fool around this time so I pulled back.  "I need you to tell me something about myself that I don't already know,"  I told her.

"Like what?"  She seemed confused.  She started to rub her crotch against mine.  "You mean you want it in your hips?'  She teased.

"No, just tell me anything."

She thought for a second.  "Like ask you out?"  She asked.  "Yeah, I want to ask you out."

----------


## Lucidbulbs

Sounds hopeful, now I just have to remember these tasks and hopefully I'm MILD my way into getting the basic one done, not a fan of groundhogs...

----------


## lucidbuddha

I'm not sure which dream this came after or if it was WILD that didn't last long. I'm in a hallway and there's these 2 fuzzy figures. I know I'm dreaming but feel like its not going to last long. I focus and ask one of the guys, "Tell me something about myself that I don't know" He was talking with the other guy when I said it but then said, "You mean about your lips?" I said, "What?" He said, "Your lips man, you need some chapstick." Then I woke up.

If I try this again then I'm going to focus on a specific question....like what should my profession be.

----------


## Pastulio_

Alright! I failed last month, but this month, I shall emerge victorious!

----------


## Barns

Dammit! I was in a lucid about 5 minutes ago and I couldn't remember what the task was!

----------


## iadr

I realize that I am dreaming after having somewhat of a nightmare in which my wife and I are staying in some place owned by my company and in which I had taken some galantamine/choline to get lucid, but am having a difficult time getting lucid because of all of the distractions and noises in the place we are staying. 

Beause of all of the problems I am having, I finally realize that I must be dreaming, so start telling myself over and over that I am dreaming.

Once some scenery starts coming to me I concentrate on finding a groundhog. 

I find myself somewhere outside where there seems to hundreds of animals walking around, none of which appear to be groundhogs. At one point I even see a chicken walk by me.

As I continue to concentrate on finding a groundhog all of the other animals disappear and a couple of friendly groundhogs walk up to me, one of which is somewhat smaller than the other one.

I tell the small groundhog that I am going to show it what it feels like to float in the air, and then concentrate on levitating it off of the ground, after which it floats up into the air a couple of feet.

I then remember the basic task of asking someone to tell me something about myself that I don't already know, so pronounce out loud that I would like someone to tell me something about myself that I don't already know.

As soon as I say this, the groundhogs disappear, and I find myself surrounded by a number of DC's, mostly guys I think, who all start talking at once telling me all kind of negative things about myself. 

One guy tell me that I never stick with my goals to accomplish them, while another one tells me that I start something and then 6 months later have completely forgotten about it.

A bit annoyed with everything I am hearing, I concentrate on making all of the DC's disappear, after which they are all gone.

I then see an adversary of some sort to the right of me off in the distance, so concentrate on making him disappear by using my imagination, after which he is gone.

Once he is gone, I see a vision of Jesus at an equal distance to where my adversary was, only off to the left side.

Happy at this point with having completed the tasks I decide to try something else I've never tried before, so picture a door in front of me and tell myself that when I open the door I am going to find a beach with a beatiful lady there waiting for me.

When I open the door the beach is there, but it is full of people swimming, both men and women, who all seem to be together, with no one left for me.

So I try the door thing again, and this time end up somewhere like a cave where there is something like dating service.

I find myself standing in a line of guys who are being matched up with a line of gals on the other side.

When it comes my turn though the lady in charge of the dating service, who is somewhat of a heavy set lady, says that she is going to take me for herself, so flies over to me and takes me off flying with her. 

Although she is somewhat large I find her very pleasant to be around because she is so jovial and has such a great personality.

She shows me how to fly by concentrating on where I want to go, and takes me all through the place showing the best places to fly.

After a while I lose track of her though and get lost.

As I am flying through this place which appears to be underground I see all kinds of people who appear to be going places.

They seem to notice me and seem to be making fun of the way I am flying as I am really going slow as I hear one person say that I am only going 1 mile per hour.

A bit annoyed at all of the problems I am having in this lucid, I finally wake myself up.

After going back to bed I become lucid again, and this time things go much better as I find I am able to float at will so just float all around for about an hour going very high and then coming back down, and floating back up again.

At one point I find myself falling freely so allow myself to fall freely, after which I stop right before hitting the ground, where I then find myself being shot right back up into the air again while I am still laying on my back. 

I have so much fun with this movement that I repeat it several times.

----------


## Pastulio_

Alright! I think I've got it. I woke up at 3:30 to do a a WBTB and went back to to bed at 3:45. I suddenly out of the blue realize that I'm dreaming in a parking lot. I rub my hands together, and tell myself that I need to find a dream character to talk to. I wander around the parking lot, and some arrive. I go up to a car, and ask the girl in the passenger seat to tell me something about myself I don't know. They drove away, the dirtbags. :Mad:  Lucky for me, the parking lot was one for an outside restaurant, so I went around the tables asking people, and I still didn't really get an answer! I got a variety of "Why are you asking me?", "What do you mean?", and "How should I know?" Can't say I didn't try. The dream fades. 
Do I still get my wings, even though I didn't get a real answer?

----------


## iadr

> Alright! I think I've got it. I woke up at 3:30 to do a a WBTB and went back to to bed at 3:45. I suddenly out of the blue realize that I'm dreaming in a parking lot. I rub my hands together, and tell myself that I need to find a dream character to talk to. I wander around the parking lot, and some arrive. I go up to a car, and ask the girl in the passenger seat to tell me something about myself I don't know. They drove away, the dirtbags. Lucky for me, the parking lot was one for an outside restaurant, so I went around the tables asking people, and I still didn't really get an answer! I got a variety of "Why are you asking me?", "What do you mean?", and "How should I know?" Can't say I didn't try. The dream fades. 
> Do I still get my wings, even though I didn't get a real answer?



Of course you get your wings.  The task was just to ask a Dream Character something about yourself, and you did that.  Not just once, but several times.  Congratulations on a job well done.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## TheOneAxiom

Tried the basic task...asked sort of the wrong DC because well, she had a weapon and wasn't very friendly  :tongue2:  lol

So I am inside some wierd fusion game of BioShock/Halo 3/Asheron's Call 2/Dungeons and Dragons: Online...so I am fighting thing and chopping things in half and some chick with almost nothing on with some sort of big ass battle axe from the Reign of Fire movie comes running up to me, I remember the task and grab her....

"Hey, tell me something I don't know about myself." I told her
She looked at me hard for a moment and then puts down the axe for a little bit to answer me. She smiles and says:
"Your about to get killed, thats something you dont know." She said
I turn around and some sort of wolf alien thing jumps out the middle of nowhere, luckily I was lucid enough to duck and it killed he instead and then met my chainsaw! > :smiley: 

Does that count?

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds like it would count to me.  Unfortunately the admins are the only ones who can grant wings and no one knows where they are.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Well well. Asking dream characters seems to be fairly easy. I'll give this a shot. I just hope the DC doesn't tell me something embarrassing.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Even if it does, you have to post it here and let us make fun of you for it  :tonguewiggle:

----------


## mark

Well here are my attempts to complete the basic task, they never answered my question though!

 ....Suddenly I am back on the ground, its light now and I decide to try February's tasks. I see a lady with short blond hair, she is slightly over weight and is dressed in smart casual clothing. I approach her and ask "Tell me something about myself which I do not know" I ask but she tells me she doesnt have the time for this and walks away.

I approach a man and ask the same and he runs away looking back over his shoulder like he is terrified of me and so I approach a group of lads all with long scruffy looking hair and checked shirts. They tell me they are busy and walk away. I debate on asking a woman who has 8 kids running round her but I decide against it and so I fly further down the street.

I ask a family or at least I make an attempt to but they just ignore me, I am slightly annoyed at my uncooperative DCs so I decide to just have some fun I try TK but it doesnt work so I focus on my hand and I can actually feel my hand tingling from the attention. Now I raise my hand towards a car and it lifts effortlessly into the air. I try to flatten the family with it but I miss them but its still cool....



.... I think about the advanced task but I have no clue what a ground hog is and I wounder if a big rat would suffice and so I fly around looking for one. I enter a back lane and see a blond DC. He is working on a truck and looks like a farmer of some sort. I land next to him and say "May I ask you a question" he agrees "Well Saying as this is all a dream I attempting to learn a little bit more about myself" I am really nervous now (I am scared about learning about my past, what I might uncover the feeling and emotions I have buried) "will you....tell me something that I err...dont know about myself"

He walks away and I follow "Wait why wont you tell me" I ask he says "your annoying me" so I debate on torturing the information out of him but I wake up

here is a link to the full dream if ya need it or want to read it

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1116

----------


## mark

*lucidbuddha* - ha ha I love that answer its so funny! 

*iadr* - nice one man, the question is interesting because you are asking your sub conscious to tell you all the things your conscious mind ignores. I was excited to see the answers people provide because the times I have asked similar questions I have been blown away by the insight the answers have provided in my life.

*Pastulio* - I would say you get the badge, Are you going to try again to see if you get a answer?*
TheOneAxiom*  - ha that is brilliant lol  ::lol::

----------


## iadr

> ....Suddenly I am back on the ground, its light now and I decide to try February's tasks. I see a lady with short blond hair, she is slightly over weight and is dressed in smart casual clothing. I approach her and ask "Tell me something about myself which I do not know" I ask but she tells me she doesnt have the time for this and walks away.
> 
> I approach a man and ask the same and he runs away looking back over his shoulder like he is terrified of me and so I approach a group of lads all with long scruffy looking hair and checked shirts. They tell me they are busy and walk away. I debate on asking a woman who has 8 kids running round her but I decide against it and so I fly further down the street.
> 
> I ask a family or at least I make an attempt to but they just ignore me, I am slightly annoyed at my uncooperative DCs so I decide to just have some fun I try TK but it doesnt work so I focus on my hand and I can actually feel my hand tingling from the attention. Now I raise my hand towards a car and it lifts effortlessly into the air. I try to flatten the family with it but I miss them but its still cool....
> 
> I think about the advanced task but I have no clue what a ground hog is and I wounder if a big rat would suffice and so I fly around looking for one. I enter a back lane and see a blond DC. He is working on a truck and looks like a farmer of some sort. I land next to him and say "May I ask you a question" he agrees "Well Saying as this is all a dream I attempting to learn a little bit more about myself" I am really nervous now (I am scared about learning about my past, what I might uncover the feeling and emotions I have buried) "will you....tell me something that I err...dont know about myself"
> 
> He walks away and I follow "Wait why wont you tell me" I ask he says "your annoying me" so I debate on torturing the information out of him but I wake up



Great lucid mark, and with so much control.  

It is interesting that everyones DC's seem to just ignore them, while mine were more than happy to tell me all of things that they felt were wrong with me, even to the point of being obnoxious.

I think levitating something that looks like a big rat, if you can find one, would be more than sufficient for this task.

That was the most difficult part of this task for me.  Just finding a groundhog.

----------


## TheOneAxiom

are the wings/orange text sent to you or what?

On a seperate I told my sister about this thing...(I think she is a natural LD'er)
She googled up what a ground hog looked like
She WILD'ed into a daydream in about 3 mins...woke up 2 mins later and told me she threw on into the air...
Thats not fair!
I cant natural WILD, even more impressive it was a daydream  ::shock::  I will try to do the groundhog tonight  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

They are set by an administrator.  Tell your sister to log on  :tongue2:

----------


## TheOneAxiom

> They are set by an administrator.  Tell your sister to log on



she says she's "too busy" and then slammed the door but said you can talk to her on aim and she says "Hi!"

The Color Sharon is her aim...
she is cool when it comes to dreaming but pretty lazy  ::|:

----------


## Clairity

Thanks ninja for creating the thread!

I sent a PM off to the Admins to get you guys your badges for completing the tasks.

Congrats to you all and good job!  ::goodjob::

----------


## pj

> Thanks ninja for creating the thread!
> 
> I sent a PM off to the Admins to get you guys your badges for completing the tasks.



I'll second that Thank You, and apologize for the delay in getting things started this month.  All of the Lucid Task issues should now be in order, and the wing images are now local.

If anybody finds out they suddenly have god-like powers here on the board, it means my hand slipped while resetting things.  If you find this to be the case, please don't ban me.  Oh - and let me know so I can take it away from you.

Thanks.

----------


## m-mischief

I have an idea for next months task. 

Find ninja9578 in your dream, ask him what the task of the month is, and then do that task.

----------


## ninja9578

I didn't come up with the tasks.  I wouldn't be so bold, and probably get banned.   :tongue2:   We spin out ideas in the Lucid Task Club and then vote on them.  These were the winners, I'm just the one who posted them here.  :smiley:

----------


## telaranrhiod walker

i woke up in the night, and decided to wild, but accidently fell asleep. But i had a dild instead. I was walking in my living room, with one brother behind me, when i realize i'm dreaming. I turn around and ask my brother 'J'  to tell me something about myself that i dont know, he doesnt take me seriously so I walk to the kitchen where my dad and other brother 'P' are. I ask my dad but he doesnt take me seriosly, then i ask 'J' again and he says some word starting with e, but i forgot what it was. then i decide he ask 'P' and he takes me serriously and thinks for several moments, but its taking too long, finally my dad says 'tenderness' I woke up.

----------


## Vegan

I have half a mind to call the ASPCA on all you groundhog levitaters... 

Hehe just kidding.


Anyway I went to bed a 10ish last night and woke up at 3:30 to WILD, I layed down and before I had time to get comfortable it seemed that I was dreaming.

I was on the top of a tall skyscraper and I thought to myself, F*ck, theres no groundhogs up here." So I remembered (I use a lot of passive control) that the elevator leads to a rolling green pasture full of talking wild life (I get lonely easy  :Sad: ). So I enter into the elevator but the buttons were really weird, I pushed the lowest down button and it took me to a green field full of hills and wildlife. Everything from deer to cougars were there. Finally I tracked down a groundhog and in an oh so dramatic fashion I began to levitate the groundhog, at about 3 feet the ground hog said "Cor blimey mate put me down!" (apparently my groundhog was from the UK) I replied "Not until you tell me something about me that I don't already know." "Well from what I can tell your an arrogant c*nt that needs to learn his place." The groundhog replied. "Well thanks" I responded and put the groundhog down. Then I turned around  to the elevator and remembered that someone had fixed the buttons while I was going through the groundhog levitating ordeal (more passive), and I enter back in to the elevator, ride to the top of the skyscraper, and proceed to spiderman (I have a spiderman fetish) throughout the city until I woke up.

----------


## mark

> Great lucid mark, and with so much control.  
> 
> It is interesting that everyones DC's seem to just ignore them, while mine were more than happy to tell me all of things that they felt were wrong with me, even to the point of being obnoxious..



hey thanks man!!  ::D: 

lol it seems everyones dcs are shying away from the question lol. I am still gonna try this until I get a proper answer  :smiley: 

Ah dont worry about their answers, maybe they were telling you something you were self conscious about? That is one of the reasons I suggest this, I was expecting some intensely personal answers....dosent seem to be working out that way eh? lol  ::lol:: 

The last time I asked something similar to this the DC gave me such a shocking but true answer it helped me alot...that is after I got over the sad feeling it caused ha ha.

----------


## m-mischief

Ahhh..... well submit it to yer lucid task club. I wanna do it. Infact i will anyways if i remember next time I LD.

----------


## TempleGuard

I got the biggest lucid in my life (approximatly 1 hour real time, cuz  I know when it started and when it ended). And I did the basic task in the begining, but now I dont remember it that much, cuz I had like 5-6 FAs.. So I was in this basement thing, pretty lucid and I remembered the task, so I asked one guy "Tell me something about me, that I dont know" (I am not sure if I asked him, to be something I dont know) and he mumbeled something like "You do need help", but in English, which is kindda strange, cuz I asked him in my language, so I continiued in English "I need help is that it, man", and he told me "Hm, no" or something like that, and I think something came and i remebered the advanced task, but forgot what was this groundhog thing even called. So actually I didnt even understood, if I need help or not.

----------


## seeker28

I attempted both tasks last night, and managed to do the basic task.

Basic Task:
I was at a party in a park with a bunch of recurring DCs.  I wondered why there were no lights in the park, and it was getting quite dark.  I realized I was dreaming.  I immediatly floated up into the air.  I got everyone's attention and told them I needed their help.  I told them I would reward them if they helped me.  I said, "Do any of you know something about me that I don't know?"  Several DCs raised their hands. 

Before I could get their answers *the phone rang and woke me up!!* :Mad:   I let it go to the answering machine, and of course, whoever was rude enough to call that early hung up without leaving a message!  I had stayed in bed and decided to try for a MILD that would return me to the same dream. 

At first I could still feel my body in my bed, so I sort of day-dreamed about the last dream until it stabilized.  I floated back up into the air.  All of the DCs at the party were talking.  I told them I had just woken up and hadn't heard their answers.  One told me that my 4th grade teacher's name was Mrs. Petersen and that she had been pregnant that year, so I had substitute teachers for that whole school year.  I said I already knew that, did anyone else have anything to say?  Another DC said that my first grade teacher for 2 weeks before I moved was named "Mrs. Picadilly."  But that doesn't sound right to me.  I think the DC was just making it up.  But I'm not sure, because I can't remember that teacher's name.  So, to reward them I made the whole crowd of about 60 DCs levitate. :boogie: 

I had a lot less luck with the advanced task.  I couldn't find a groundhog (and it didn't occur to me to just summon one) so I spent several dreams digging up my grandparent's living room floor trying to get to the dirt "because groundhogs live in the dirt."  Sometimes my dream idiocy amazes me. :tongue2:

----------


## Elwood

Omg There's Valentines Day In February Not Levitate A Groundhog Day!!!!

----------


## iadr

> Basic Task:
> I was at a party in a park with a bunch of recurring DCs. I wondered why there were no lights in the park, and it was getting quite dark. I realized I was dreaming. I immediatly floated up into the air. I got everyone's attention and told them I needed their help. I told them I would reward them if they helped me. I said, "Do any of you know something about me that I don't know?" Several DCs raised their hands. 
> 
> Before I could get their answers *the phone rang and woke me up!!* I let it go to the answering machine, and of course, whoever was rude enough to call that early hung up without leaving a message! I had stayed in bed and decided to try for a MILD that would return me to the same dream. 
> 
> At first I could still feel my body in my bed, so I sort of day-dreamed about the last dream until it stabilized. I floated back up into the air. All of the DCs at the party were talking. I told them I had just woken up and hadn't heard their answers. One told me that my 4th grade teacher's name was Mrs. Petersen and that she had been pregnant that year, so I had substitute teachers for that whole school year. I said I already knew that, did anyone else have anything to say? Another DC said that my first grade teacher for 2 weeks before I moved was named "Mrs. Picadilly." But that doesn't sound right to me. I think the DC was just making it up. But I'm not sure, because I can't remember that teacher's name. So, to reward them I made the whole crowd of about 60 DCs levitate.



That was awesome seeker28!  ::goodjob2:: 

It shows so much tact on your part, the way you told everyone that you needed their help, and then promised to reward them if they would help you.

And then rewarded them by levitating the whole crowd of 60 DC's.  ::D: 

Levitating a crowd of 60 DC's is a lot more advanced than levitating a ground hog!

----------


## ninja9578

> Omg There's Valentines Day In February Not Levitate A Groundhog Day!!!!



Well did you vote for the Valentines date?  If not then you can't complain.

----------


## TempleGuard

I've got to admit, that I am ashamed to admit, that I voted for the groundhog levitation, but it is easier to google groundhog, than "Dv member, you should have a valentine date in your dream". I may do some dream date at 12-15 february anyway. ::D:

----------


## AURON

I walked up to a DC and asked her to tell me something about myself that I dont know.  She just froze and didn't say anything for several seconds.  I took out the task of the month list, and it said "you can also ask them to tell you about something that has changed since the last time you've seen them".  So I asked her, and she said that my hair isn't in twists anymore.

thats the last time I pull up a list for the task of the month in a freaking dream  ::embarrassed::

----------


## mark

> Omg There's Valentines Day In February Not Levitate A Groundhog Day!!!!



ah there was a great one to take a DV member on a date but the ground hog won





> I've got to admit, that I am ashamed to admit, that I voted for the groundhog levitation




 ::shock::  ::shock::  nooooo templegaurd noooo!  ::cry:: ..... ::lol::

----------


## Clairity

> I walked up to a DC and asked her to tell me something about myself that I dont know. She just froze and didn't say anything for several seconds. I took out the task of the month list, and it said "you can also ask them to tell you about something that has changed since the last time you've seen them". So I asked her, and she said that my hair isn't in twists anymore.
> 
> thats the last time I pull up a list for the task of the month in a freaking dream



The task is to "ask" a DC to tell you something about yourself that you don't know.. which you did. Therefore I think you should get "winged" and I'll let an Admin know.

----------


## De-lousedInTheComatorium

If I can finally get a LD going I'm going to try the basic one. It interests me alot.

----------


## Caradon

A Lucid Dream
Sunday/January/3/2008
Lucid Dream # 9 of 2008
Flying dreamsign noticed
No reality check needed
Basic Lucid Task Completed

I don't remember the beginning of it that well. What I do remember of the beginning is kind of confusing. I end up in a house with some people. I randomly levitate up to the ceiling. No idea why, I just know I can, so I do.  Once up by the ceiling I become aware that I'm dreaming. It's one of those smooth transitions, not much of a surprise at all. I'm levitating around near the ceiling for a while, just having fun. I think to myself, cool, I'm Having my ninth Lucid of the year. For a moment I think of trying to have sex with someone. But, I then remember the Lucid Task.

I land. I'm in an upstairs hall, so I run down stairs and enter a room. It's a bed room and someone is just laying down to go to sleep. it's dark so I reach to flip the light switch. I have a hard time reaching it at first. I think about how switches are not supposed to work in dreams anyway. But,I flip it, and the light comes on.

I sit down on the edge of the bed. There is a teenage boy laying there. "Can I ask you a question?" I ask. He says, "You want to know something about yourself that you don't already know." Surprised that he already knows what I was going to ask, I'm also a little disappointed because I don't know if it will count if I didn't ask it. I say "Yeah tell me."

He starts rambling something, I don't remember what it was, but it wasn't about me.
I say, "No, I need you to tell me something about myself that I don't already know!"
Satisfied now that I asked the question myself. Task Completed. :boogie: 

The kid looks me in the eyes. his eyes are brown. "Well dad, I was trying to avoid telling you." ( he called me dad!) ::shock::  I'm pretty surprised by that. His eyes are starting to fill with tears. And he says, 'I absolutely hated the way you used to make me stay up all night playing marbles" ::?:  

Then he starts going on about all the things I did while he was growing up that he didn't like. I can't remember everything he said. but with each statement he gets angrier and angrier. Until he finally picks up this cup next to the bed. and throws it at me. It's filled with something white, like Milk. And I'm covered with it. 

I then grab the edge of the bed and flip it into the air. he goes flying across the room and slams into the wall. he falls to the floor with the bed laying upside down on top of him. He then begins laughing no longer angry, this is just some game. I start laughing as well. Still fully Lucid I realize how funny this all is. I wake up laughing.

Note: I don't have any kids and never plan to have any!

----------


## AURON

> The task is to "ask" a DC to tell you something about yourself that you don't know.. which you did. Therefore I think you should get "winged" and I'll let an Admin know.



you always seem to look out for me Clairity, thanks  ::D:   I'm still gonna try it again....or at least the advance one...theres waay to much time in the month to be bored  :tongue2:

----------


## Clairity

> you always seem to look out for me Clairity, thanks  I'm still gonna try it again....or at least the advance one...theres waay to much time in the month to be bored



You're so welcome and feel free to keep trying!

----------


## kevtegr8

Well I tried it but I didn't remember the whole thing. I said to my friend "tell me something that I don't know" Instead of "tell me something I don't know about myself" I don't remember his reply. Ill keep trying!

VVV   The dream is in my dream journal, please comment!   VVV

----------


## Elwood

If the vote had "Giant DV orgy," I bet it would have won too.

----------


## Albert Reakle

This is for the basic task, excerpt from my Dream Journal

"Christmas...can you tell me something, something about myself"

"Like?"

"Something I dunno, something about myself I don't know."

She closed her eyes

"Your a great person, and a great friend. You bring this warmth, this comfort, and thats why you hurt people when you stop talking to them. Because that warmths no longer there. That comfort is not there."

----------


## FooFightersKid

ok creepy. i asked something i didnt know about myself and i got "you will find yourself when you are ready god damn it"

and when i levitated a ground hog, after the lower half came out of its little hole in the ground or whatever, i saw a pair of like barbie doll legs. it made no sense at all.

----------


## phonix

I did the groundhog task! I managed to WILD it was easy. I pointed my index finger at the thing and levitated around my bedroom quite fun.  :smiley:  Have to do the 1st task.

----------


## mark

> "Your a great person, and a great friend. You bring this warmth, this comfort, and thats why you hurt people when you stop talking to them. Because that warmths no longer there. That comfort is not there."







> ok creepy. i asked something i didnt know about myself and i got "you will find yourself when you are ready god damn it"



 ::bowdown::  These are 2 great examples of what I had hoped would come of this task.

 Reakle thats incredible! how did that effect you?


FooFightersKid lol that a cool answer and yeah the purpose of this wuestion is to get to know yourself...lol but that answer is just hilarious ha ha ::lol::

----------


## goldentheponygirl

I had a false awakening today where a man was yelling at me in the bedroom.  I became lucid and realized I could overpower him and started yelling back and hitting him with this decorative wooden art thing.  I pushed him down the stairs and then remembered the tasks.  I saw a cat toy and transformed it into a groundhog, although it looked more like a toy groundhog.  I tried to levitate it and it didn't work at first.  I closed my eyes for a second and when I opened them it was levitating.

There wern't any other DC's around so I asked the man I had pushed down the stairs to tell me something I don't know about myself.  He said I was a "Hunga munga chick" or something.

----------


## TempleGuard

> He said I was a "Hunga munga chick" or something.



That sounds like a something my DC would say  :wink2:

----------


## Albert Reakle

> These are 2 great examples of what I had hoped would come of this task.
> 
>  Reakle thats incredible! how did that effect you?
> 
> 
> FooFightersKid lol that a cool answer and yeah the purpose of this wuestion is to get to know yourself...lol but that answer is just hilarious ha ha




 It actually made me feel alot happier, lately I had been getting into despair. I had been believing horrible things about myself. And i would refuse to believe anything good about me until that dream. It helped to realize what my problem was.

----------


## Naiya

I was able to do both in the same dream last night.  :boogie:  Woo. The hardest part was just remembering to DO the tasks in my dreams. All week I had LDs where I was literally flying in circles, wondering what I should do for fun, and never even remembering I wanted to do the tasks. Then I'd wake up and be kicking myself. 

Here's the excerpt from my DJ with the tasks:

I wandered off and into a hallway that appeared in between two buildings. When I got inside the building at the end, it was almost as big as a football field inside. It was really dark, but I noticed that there were huge lights on the ceiling. I raised my hands and forced them all to turn on. It actually worked! Normally it's almost impossible to light up a dark room. But to my disappointment the whole place was empty. It seemed to be one of those aircraft hangars. I started wondering what I could do in there.

Then I remembered the lucid task. The floor was cement, so the first thing I decided to do was make an area of it dirt. With my mind, I created a paintbrush and painted the floor with dirt (much like in photoshop, except 3-D. I've never done it this way before but it works really well). Then I made a little hole, and created the groundhog underneath so he would pop out. As soon as he did, I held up my hands and levitated him about three or four feet off the ground. Then I dropped him, and a cat came out of nowhere to chase him away.

At that point, I thought, "Well I'm going to do the other task too." So I went up to this short little bald man, who was one of two other people in the hangar, and asked "Hey, tell me something about myself that I don't know." He completely ignored me, staring at the groundhog and then turning away to follow the two animals as they ran out the way I came in (we were all still close to the entrance). I knew I was close to waking up, so I frantically looked around for someone else to ask. By the time I could get to another area I'd be awake. While I was thinking about all this, I actually woke up.  ::shakehead2:: 

I probably didn't get the groundhog to look right, but oh well. He kind of looked more like a guinea pig. I probably should have googled for pictures of groundhogs beforehand because my only image of one is the one from Caddyshack (Is it even a groundhog? lol).

I'm going to keep trying with the question since I really didn't get an answer. I know the guy heard me, he just ignored me.

----------


## erik212

I was hiking in the mountains with some of my friends, who were from my school, and all of a sudden one of them procured a guitar, and started playing. His name was Alex (his actual name, even though IRL he couldn't play the guitar.) I asked him to play my favorite song, and he asked what it was. I couldn't remember, and then he asked, "is this it?" and he started playing this song that sounded like the best song in the world to me. It reminded me of an actual song, which it might have been, and I enjoyed it very much. When I woke up, I had no idea what the song even sounded like, and /i had no idea what the name could have been, or even the artist. I just remember him playing the guitar and my being in euphoria at how much I loved the rythm and beat of the song. There were no lyrics.

----------


## Albert Reakle

Here's my excerpt for the second task, its actually the same dream but continued off.

 As we watched the waves crash on the shore a groundhog suddenly popped out of the ground.

"What the hell?!"

"Hey, you need me don't you?"

"Get out of here!"

The groundhog was levitated and flung off into the distance. I convered the hole up and closed my eyes again.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Completed the Basic Task, last night!  ::content:: 

Link to Journal Entry

----------


## mark

> It actually made me feel alot happier, lately I had been getting into despair. I had been believing horrible things about myself. And i would refuse to believe anything good about me until that dream. It helped to realize what my problem was.




thats brilliant! I am glad the task helped you, it was the intention of the question to learn something about yourself  :smiley:  Nice one that it had a positive effect on you  ::D:

----------


## bradysimpson

okay about this Basic Task: Ask a Dream Character something about yourself that you don't know 

i was at my nanas when i felt really drowsy! and then i found myself drifting in and out of a dream...
so there i was in a pallace surounded by snowy white forests (my dream character is my bestest friend who lives in a pallace) i was walking in the hall when charlotte (my dc) came up to me and asked me if i was staying for the night i said okay then... hey i need to ask you a question but she had already started walking down the hall hey wait i cried out to her but she didnt stop... i thought aww man now what when suddenly i heard a scream (which turned out to be a whistle in a footy game on tv) i flew out the window and got to the yard and saw charlotte hanging on for her life in a whirlwind so natraully i ran to save her the dream gets blurry and i find myself in her room so i ask her again what do you know about me that i dont she replyed i know that in a year you will fall in love with a girl named claire... suddenly i was in my nanas spare bed where i went to sleep!!  :boogie:  finally (oh god i love charlotte)!! task complete!

----------


## Smee

Basic Task: Ask a Dream Character something about yourself that you don't know

3 Feb 08 ( The Night before my BDAY )
(unknown trigger, random DILD)

I was at my diningroom table which looked quite irregular and I realised I was dreaming, I look about the kitchen and my mother walked in on me, quite off the chance I asked "Mum, what can you tell me about myself that I do not know". her reply was "you ... are sitting ...on my...seat"

I feel pretty amused at her reply and I walk into my room and I play LoTR BFME II on PC and start clicking on Shelob and the little spiders.

I am not sure if this counts in the strictest sense as the task as sure enough...I was sitting in her seat that she occupies during dinner, but no one, and I mean NO ONE can beat mum for random one liners!

Rolling on the floor laughing ~ Smee

----------


## nautilus

I tried the advanced task, but it doesn't count because I can't remember the actual groundhog levitation. I think I did the basic task, although I'm going to try again to get a clearer answer.

I went to sleep (in the dream) and WILDed into a lucid dream. The descent was a bit shorter than usual. At the beginning of the falling feeling, I remembered that one of the tasks of the month was to levitate a groundhog. I was glad that I had remembered so quickly, and planned on doing the task once I landed. As the descent continued, I was briefly worried about winding up in a negative dream. I decided to counter this by thinking of something else...Groundhogs!! I thought. I could vaguely see little groundhog faces swirling before me. This was amusing, and put me in a good mood for a while. What happened right after I landed was very vague, but my dream self seemed to think that I had completed the groundhog task and was bored, looking for something else to do.

I eventually remembered the basic task, and there were some vague dream characters nearby. I sort of loudly thought the words "Tell me something about myself that I do not know" and this was apparently enough for a response. There were lots of words, which made sense at first, only they just kept coming. As I had feared, there was so much complicated information that I couldn't remember all of it. As I tried to hear the words that were being spoken right then, I forgot the first words. I now had a book open, and I was reading the words. For some reason, it was a solid fact that this book was by Vernor Vinge (no idea why). Reading seemed to make the words a bit clearer, although still hard to remember. After reading about a page and a half, I suddenly realized that the book had the same information as the words! My logic started to become muddled, and I reasoned that I could just read the book while awake...only I thought that there were some slight differences. How would I be sure I translated everything correctly? I decided to read/listen to the words and try to get at least some of the message. All I can remember from the whole thing was a reference to a dream I had a long time ago about having a sort of mutated brother (I'm an only child) and what this meant. Not long after this I became obsessed with trying to write everything down and then there was a lot of confusion about getting my post to show up on Dream Views (lol).

----------


## yay

wow, I just woke up from a crazy WILD. I'll post the full in the Subliminal Lucid 3.0 thread in Lucid Aids since I was listening to that. Here is the part about the task. I was so excited because this is the first time I've remembered to do it, but I tried really hard to get it in my head and to do it so it payed off! :boogie: 


"I then found myself in a house with some relatives and found my cousin and remembered the lucid task. I asked her something about myself that I didn't know and she looked at me weird and said I don't know. I felt like she was hiding something."

Not much, and I wish I could have got a cool answer, but I tried :Sad:  I'm going to try again tonight though, hopefully I get a better response.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had an extremely long lucid this morning.  It was very strange.  It was like I was aware of my body in bed from start to finish, but that did not at all interfere with the dream's stability or length.  The dream appeared from me imagining the scene in HI, and never really felt like it evolved to a full dream.  I was on a bunch of cold medicine, so maybe that has something to do with it.

I am at my old house from college, hanging out with my old roommates.  We are getting ready to go to a party.  For some reason we are all drinking in the laundry room.  I realize I am still wearing my work / office clothes, and that this will not do at all.  I strip down to my boxers, and all the girls start making cat calls.  I joke around with them, then head upstairs to get dressed.  'E' yells to me to wear a suit as a joke.  It will be highly inappropriate for the party we are going to.  I agree that that would be a funny joke, and put on a 1970s brown Double Cleaveland with a bolo tie.  The room I change in is my old bedroom from my childhood home.  I notice its all screwed up, with furniture in the wrong places and the room is covered in green and red picture frames with gold bows on them.  I am reminded that this is a dream, although I never really forgot.  I can barely move, like I am so sore from weightlifting that none of my muscles work anymore.  While getting dressed, 'E' is telling me how hes bringing cherry bombs, so when we go to Roys (a very nice restaurant in Hawaii) after the party, we can flush them down the toilets as a joke.  I agree that this will be a riot!

I wrongly remember that the task of the month was to go to a DV party, so I am excited that this is going to work out so well.  As I walk out of the room, I notice that everyone from DV is in my living room.  They are all played by actors, so I figure I will have to ask them who they all are.

I talk to a couple people, but they are all very cold and mean towards me.  I wonder if its because I wore the suit.  Suddenly I feel like an ass hole.  I walk up to Steve Buschemi in the kitchen, and ask him who he's playing.  He is in the middle of a conversation with someone about how he hates Architects because they don't know anything about construction.  I feel a little akward, because I'm an Architect.  I try to defend myself, but I soon realize he is only saying all this to piss me off & provoke me. I don't want to ruin this fun dream with violence, so I move on to the next person. 

As I approach Claire Daynes, I remember the real task of the month, and feel like an idiot.  Maybe this is why everyone was being cold to me.  I ask her, "Can you tell me something about myself that I don't already know?"  She thinks I am hitting on her, and makes a comment about what a bad pickup line that was.  I tell her this is all a dream, and to prove it to her, I jump off the top of the stairs.  Right before I hit the ground, I do a little float-bounce so I am lying horizontally on my belly, floating inches from the ground.  I reach out and touch the ground, walking along on my hands with my feet in the air at a 45 degree angle.  Like swimming along the bottom of a pool.  I float up to the ceiling, back down again, then back to where Claire Daynes was standing.  I ask her again, and she replies, "I will tell you something you already do know. You're an ass-hole!"

I think there must be some confusion.  What did I do?  I turn to another girl at the party to ask her, "Can you please tell me something about myself that I don't already know?"  As I'm talking to her, her fat girl friend is telling me to get lost because she has a boyfriend.  I turn to tell her friend that I'm not trying to hit on her.  I'm very frustrated now.  When I turn back to the gal I was talking to, she is gone, and her boyfriend is there in her place.  He looks aweful, like a corpse.  He is wearing a hooded sweat shirt, and his face is yellow, and covered in pockmarks or real bad acne scars.  As I am looking at him, I realize he is made of Malt-O-Meal (that terrible Cream of Wheat/porridge stuff).  He suddenly explodes / melts into a puddle of porridge and clothes.  This is so unexpected for such a normal dream, that I decide I better leave.  People are too hostile, and this is getting weird.

I figure I'll go see whats going on upstairs.  When I get there, All my old roommates are hanging out.  Its like a dance club, with people partying in the middle of the room, and a few people asleep/ passed out in the corners.  I decide I am done with this dream, and want to try to have another one. I reason, that if I go to sleep, I can have another dream.  I lie down next to my old roommate 'V', put my arms around her, and spoon her.  I fall asleep thinking of how much I miss all these old friends. 

I transition directly into another lucid dream that was even more vivid and longer than this one. I would post it here, since it's technically part of this dream, with many similarities and synergies.  It is very long and sexually explicit, so I think I will spare you.  All together, these two back to back lucids lasted over 2 hours! I wonder if the cold medicine screwed up my REM cycles or something.

----------


## Dizko

Im so tired, and i dont have the time to type my dream in full, but i manged to complete the basic task  ::D:  First real lucid aswell.

So i was in my street, there were superheros flying around. One of them lands infront of me. He is wearing a full silver suit and has bug eyes and antenna. As he lands, words flsh up infront of me, they said something like;

"DreamCatcher: He Makes the Dream More Ambient"    Lolwtfux...

Anyway, i then become lucid because of the word 'dream'. The bug dude then sprays something on my from one of his antenna. But i fly up onto my house roof. As im about to land on it, my power starts to fade, i begin to float down to the ground. I then remeber to 'free my mind' and beleive i can do it, i am master of my own head. I am then able to fly perfectly and i take a seat on the roof of my house.

It was so good, i was able to 'think', i could choose exactly what i wanted to do. I was able to remember things. I remebered the basic task, and asked the nearest DC, who happened to be a floating super hero in a long red gown. I flew over to him and asked him "tell me something i dont know about myself".

He mumbled something but i didnt catch it. I asked him to repeat it, and he did. It took a few attemps of him saying it and me attempting to say it back. Normally if it had of been a typical dream, he would have said something different each time, but he didnt.

Anyway, what he said didn't seem to make any sense at all. Here it is:

"Away off in France, Away you off and sit on my ruler"

LOL,

One task done. Yay  ::D:

----------


## Jonathan

So last night I had a MILD. I ran up to a DC, someone i know in RL, and asked him to tell me something about myself I didnt know, he said "When you wake up you will be hungry, but won't eat for a while."

I said, "thats it? Nothing better:

He replied, "Umm, not really, you know yourself better than I do."

O well, if only I could remember the advanced task, I thought.

I went to ask someone the meaning of life, three DCs gave me equally nonsensical answers.

Btw, I had two additional DILDs that night, one from an FA, most I've had in one night.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

alright, last night.. rather interesting.

I was already into my LD when I remember the task i needed to do. I was lying down on the floor, with my boyfriend beside me, covered in blankets. i was kinda falling asleep and I said to him "tell me something I dont know about myself"  and he picks me up and carries me upstairs saying "You miss your lollypop."  (What lollypop hes talking about I really have no clue) So I cuddle closer to him and fall asleep in my dream. Which is where I pull out of LD and into another dream  :tongue2:

----------


## innerspacecadet

Finally broke my dry spell and cracked at the basic task.  I did two tries, because the first try I didn't remember what the person said.

First shot: I attained lucidity after thinking of doing some reality checks.  Just thinking of the need for them was enough to make me realize I was dreaming.  I went up to my dad, and asked him what I don't know about myself.  First he whispered some nonsense words, mostly vowel sounds, into my ear.  Then he said something more substantial, but I forgot what it was.  I don't think it made much sense as an answer anyway, though, even if I'd remember it.

(I also took a shot at the advanced task afterwards, with no luck - I found only "regular" squirrels in the forests I flew around in, not groundhogs, and I couldn't levitate any of them.)

Second dream: I don't remember how I got lucid enough to try the task again.  I talked to some children and asked them what I didn't know about myself, but I didn't know.  Later, while in a bathroom or someplace like that, I heard voices off to my right.  I floated down the hall and into the second of two small auditoriums, in which I met a familiar-looking woman, a middle-aged teacher with short blond hair.  I asked her what I don't know about herself.  Her answer was, paraphrased (don't remember her exact words), what my real strengths are.  She said that the things I want to do are not necessarily the things I'm naturally good at.

----------


## Oros

> Dammit! I was in a lucid about 5 minutes ago and I couldn't remember what the task was!



Ah! Dam*. that's anoying. this happend to me before. i was in a lucid and i stood there and thought for a long time. "what was a suppose to do  ::shock:: " then after a while i got it. but it's very anoying =P

----------


## DrTechnical

A quick funny story. I accomplished the basic LD task from a few months ago ...

I'm dreaming. I'm at a gym and I walk by a woman who's checking me out. She then disappears in thin air. I realize I'm dreaming. I enter a room looking for her. I find her asleep on the floor. I figure I'll wake her, get the basic task done and move on to more physical goals. I wake her, she pushes me down and sits on top of me. She obviously has no panties on under her skirt.

I ask her "What's my dream name".   She replies "James" - my actual name. Yes - I know that was from a  few months ago, I got distracted.

Anyway, she pulls down my pants, licks her hand, reaches around ... well, you get the point.

Now I'm a little pissed. Just a little.

----------


## Hiros

I finally did a task!
I accomplished the basic task last night.
I was going to try the advanced too, but couldn't remember what it was.

Here's an excerpt from my journal.





> I then flew over the fence with ease and landed a fair way away in a crowd of people. Most of them were dressed like prison guards, North Koreans. Then it occurred to me that I can do the monthly task.
> I tapped a guy on the shoulder and said to him "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."
> His response was, "You should visit the four seasons". But he said it with a really bad Asian accent. More like "You sooud visit fa four feasons."
> 
> I then started thinking about the advanced task. At the time I didn't remember it was to find and levitate a groundhog, For some reason I thought it was last months task of reaching another planet. I didn't get to try that though either, as I suddenly could feel my legs moving in bed and thought "crap, I'm waking up". A few seconds later and I woke up properly.

----------


## iadr

> I accomplished the basic LD task from a few months ago ...
> 
> I'm dreaming. I'm at a gym and I walk by a woman who's checking me out. She then disappears in thin air. I realize I'm dreaming. I enter a room looking for her. I find her asleep on the floor. I figure I'll wake her, get the basic task done and move on to more physical goals. I wake her, she pushes me down and sits on top of me. She obviously has no panties on under her skirt.
> 
> I ask her "What's my dream name". She replies "James" - my actual name. Yes - I know that was from a few months ago, I got distracted.



Yes, I think that would have distracted almost anyone DrTechnical.  ::lol:: 

I've mentioned this before, but I still think it would be worthwhile to award some kind of wings, possiblly the same sort of wings for whatever the task is with a P in the middle of them, to someone who accomplishes a task from a previous month.

Completing a task from a previous month is still a worthwhile accomplishment which in my opinion should be rewarded.

Would anyone object to awarding someone who accomplishes a previous months task with a pair of wings with a P in the middle of them?

Comments?  Suggestions?

We could also create a Super Badge for anyone who is able to complete all of the basic and advanced tasks that have ever been used, which would give some of the more advanced dreamers something to strive for.

----------


## Joxer

I've had two lucid dreams in the past couple of days!  ::banana::  :boogie: 
And they've both been the same  ::huh:: , where I have a device that can summon anyone I want just by having their name appear on the screen.
No luck on the lucid tasks though.  Hopefully at this lucid rate it will be soon.  Oh yes... it will be soon.

----------


## Sara

Oops, forgot to post my basic task completion here...

The completion (or attempt) of tasks often causes me to wake up. Maybe it's because I don't want to forget the outcome, but maybe there's another reason. Anyone experience with this?


In the end of this long series of lucids, I met a lady on the street, she was with my mother (who shows up a lot recently, but in a positive way now). I asked her 'tell me something I don't know about myself'. She said something with 'donkey' (the real word was in Dutch and it doesn't have a meaning, so I can't translate it) I ask "what?" Her reply "you know, donkey-ing".

I don't know if I'm happy with the answer  :tongue2:  
But at least she replied my question  ::D:

----------


## DreamingGhost

I'm new to this whole task of the month thing so I am sorry if this is a bit long  :Oops: .

I think I completed the simple task of the month. I am unsure this counts because of the nature of answer I got but here is what happened:

It starts out with another FA (I had three) in which I am laying down telling my self I should really do a RC since I like to have a lot of FAs. Some how I make my self do a RC, but the nose plug method I am using does not seem to work as I can not get my nose plugged right, so I deiced to do a clock check and sure enough I was Lucid. Almost eminently I remember this task and say to my self when I open the door my husband will be on the other side, (he was). He seems happy so see me and tries to talk, but before he can I blurt out "Tell me something about my self I don't already know." 

He thinks for a second and then gets this really big smile on his face then says "You mean like putting a toothbrush on a pen?" He is really happy with himself for have given me this answer.

Since I was expecting more of an answer then this I just look at him funny and ask him what he means. He takes my hand and leads me into our living room (which looks different then the one we actually have) and points to a pen on the TV stand and repeats again "Put the tooth brush on the pen." 

At this point I start to look around for the front door (that I noticed was not in its proper place when we first entered the living room) so I could go out side while I was still lucid and maybe ask another person the question, but I woke up before I could do this.

Because of the nature of the answer I plan on doing this task again to see if I can get something a little different as I did not feel like he actually answered the question, but this is my first try at this. On a side note I actually completed the task for last month (flying to another planet) last week thinking it was the task for this month lol.

Take Care,
Anna ::jester::

----------


## urokusaki69

So I am kinda new at this but i have had a few lucid dreams in the past couple months now.. so i thought i would give it a shot.. Here goes...

I have had some pretty weird dreams lately so being able to recongize that i am dreaming was becoming pretty easy. This one started out me at my old grandmas house. I was dreaming that the house was being overrun with demons when i became lucid. (good timing huh) So as soon as this happened.. I forced the situation into a better setting for completing the task. thought the demons and other DC's away to start fresh. I tried to imagine myself at a mall but for some reason i ended up on my ship(in the navy) As soon as this happened, some fellow shipmates walked up to me asking for a cigarette. But i promptly asked "What is something that i dont know about myself?" And one replied... "Your too all over the place. Just give me a dang cigarette douche." Then i felt kinda dishearted.. and lost my lucidity.. but the rest of the dream spiraled into a crazy sci-fi/fantasy dream on my ship.. Kinda nuts..

But i tried.. and failed.. Oh well.. there is always next time right?

----------


## pixiedust

> I'm new to this whole task of the month thing so I am sorry if this is a bit long .
> 
> I think I completed the simple task of the month. I am unsure this counts because of the nature of answer I got but here is what happened:
> 
> It starts out with another FA (I had three) in which I am laying down telling my self I should really do a RC since I like to have a lot of FAs. Some how I make my self do a RC, but the nose plug method I am using does not seem to work as I can not get my nose plugged right, so I deiced to do a clock check and sure enough I was Lucid. Almost eminently I remember this task and say to my self when I open the door my husband will be on the other side, (he was). He seems happy so see me and tries to talk, but before he can I blurt out "Tell me something about my self I don't already know." 
> 
> He thinks for a second and then gets this really big smile on his face then says "You mean like putting a toothbrush on a pen?" He is really happy with himself for have given me this answer.
> 
> Since I was expecting more of an answer then this I just look at him funny and ask him what he means. He takes my hand and leads me into our living room (which looks different then the one we actually have) and points to a pen on the TV stand and repeats again "Put the tooth brush on the pen." 
> ...



LOL... "Put the toothbrush on the pen".. this made me laugh out loud  ::D:  I think you should have followed his advice and put the toothbrush on the pen, just to see what would have happened.   :Cheeky:

----------


## Clairity

> some fellow shipmates walked up to me asking for a cigarette. But i promptly asked "What is something that i dont know about myself?" And one replied... "Your too all over the place. Just give me a dang cigarette douche." Then i felt kinda dishearted.. and lost my lucidity.. but the rest of the dream spiraled into a crazy sci-fi/fantasy dream on my ship.. Kinda nuts..
> 
> But i tried.. and failed.. Oh well.. there is always next time right?



urokusaki69, the task is to "ask" a DC to tell you something about yourself that you don't know.. which you did. Therefore I think you should get "winged" and I'll let an Admin know.

----------


## Belisarius

I had a lucid dream last night and I was in my dorm and I became lucid and remembered the lucid task.  Luckily my friend was there so I asked him to tell me something about myself that I didn't know.  At first he was confused, then he said, "Oh yeah, I remember that now."  I remember I had told him IRL about the lucid task and it seems my brain didn't want to tell me anything.  I got impatient and decided to go look for a girl to have some fun with.

----------


## DrTechnical

Advanced and Basic tasks completed ...

I had two lengthy lucids last night, I'll touch on the relevant highlights.

My first was a WILD. After the 2nd wave of vibrations stopped I found myself as always, right where I started, on the couch. I actually have groundhogs living in my yard, under my shed. I make my way to the porch which leads to the backyard. I flip on the light hoping to find a groundhog eating the birdseed on the porch. I visualize warm air hitting me and open the door (it's actually about 10F, which sucks). I enter the porch and it's a balmy 60F or so. However no groundhog. I figure I'll try the direct approach. I go out to the shed, reach under the hole they have burrowed and try to flip the shed over. I lift it a foot or two and see a groundhog but lose control and drop it. I get a better angle and try again. I lift the shed up and over (it's about 1000 lbs I would guess). Sure enough, one groundhog is hiberating, it's chest slowly coming up and down while it breaths. I put out my hand and try to levitate it (much like Yoda would). He lifts up about an inch off the floor but I lose it. I realize I'm wearing a glove and that's the problem. I take it off to try a more substantial levitation but wake.

Lucid number 2:

I wake and get off the couch. Passing the microwave in the kitchen, I see the dispaly is red which catches my eye. I look again and notice the time is "V". Oh, a false awakening - great. I figure I'll try the basic task. My wife is up early working in her office. I go over and ask her "what can you tell me about myself that I don't already know". She thinks about this for a while and proudly repsonds "you would be embarrased if you were educated and your mom didn't come". I said "what the hell does that mean?". She didn't elaborate. I then tried to convince her that one of her hot friends from the gym was upstairs and that we should join her. She wasn't interested so I didn't push. I decided to redo the groundhog task. I go out again and the shed is gone completely. The groundhog is still there. He sees my and sits up. I levitate him about 3 feet. I look at my hand and back at him and he's now a weird cartoonish looking groundhog/lion creature with strange bright orange and black stripes. I continue levitating him and put in on a branch on the adjacent tree. I then go for a nice fly ...

----------


## Namwan

> Advanced and Basic tasks completed ...
> 
> I had two lengthy lucids last night, I'll touch on the relevant highlights.
> 
> My first was a WILD. After the 2nd wave of vibrations stopped I found myself as always, right where I started, on the couch. I actually have groundhogs living in my yard, under my shed. I make my way to the porch which leads to the backyard. I flip on the light hoping to find a groundhog eating the birdseed on the porch. I visualize warm air hitting me and open the door (it's actually about 10F, which sucks). I enter the porch and it's a balmy 60F or so. However no groundhog. I figure I'll try the direct approach. I go out to the shed, reach under the hole they have burrowed and try to flip the shed over. I lift it a foot or two and see a groundhog but lose control and drop it. I get a better angle and try again. I lift the shed up and over (it's about 1000 lbs I would guess). Sure enough, one groundhog is hiberating, it's chest slowly coming up and down while it breaths. I put out my hand and try to levitate it (much like Yoda would). He lifts up about an inch off the floor but I lose it. I realize I'm wearing a glove and that's the problem. I take it off to try a more substantial levitation but wake.
> 
> Lucid number 2:
> 
> I wake and get off the couch. Passing the microwave in the kitchen, I see the dispaly is red which catches my eye. I look again and notice the time is "V". Oh, a false awakening - great. I figure I'll try the basic task. My wife is up early working in her office. I go over and ask her "what can you tell me about myself that I don't already know". She thinks about this for a while and proudly repsonds "you would be embarrased if you were educated and your mom didn't come". I said "what the hell does that mean?". She didn't elaborate. I then tried to convince her that one of her hot friends from the gym was upstairs and that we should join her. She wasn't interested so I didn't push. I decided to redo the groundhog task. I go out again and the shed is gone completely. The groundhog is still there. He sees my and sits up. I levitate him about 3 feet. I look at my hand and back at him and he's now a weird cartoonish looking groundhog/lion creature with strange bright orange and black stripes. I continue levitating him and put in on a branch on the adjacent tree. I then go for a nice fly ...



Wow! Two lucid tasks completed in a night...that's great James. You have pretty good control in your dreams, especially the levitation one, which is very interesting!!

----------


## Graysong

Managed to break my dry spell this morning, just before having to awake. The dream was fairly vivid, if not a bit rambling.


*Spoiler* for _Graysong's Dream_: 



Near the end of a dream, I found myself in a modest restaurant, seated at a table, alone. For whatever reason, I had it in my mind that I was on some sort of task regarding one of the waitresses. The task itself did not bear much relation to the Task of the Month, however, it was obviously inspired by my reading of it. 

I can not recall just what it was I was to ask, but I remember feeling that it was direly important, and I was to do anything to complete it. The waitress happened to be my server, (In the dream I assumed it was set up to be so), and approached me with the typical notepad + pen.

Before I could complete whatever it was I was to do, a rough, worn looking man rose from his chair a few meters away. He shouted, and placed a lemon to his brow. However conspicuous this was, I assumed it was some sort of signal, and another man appeared and ran off with the waitress. I bolted outside, (I had not been watching spy movies before sleeping, by the by), and approached a gray van parked outside. 

I tore open the back doors, finding a man in front of a plethora of surveillance equipment. He, then, shouted at the driver, and they took off, leaving me in the street. 

I looked around: I was in a quiet little town. The diner seemed to be a simple brick building now, and opposite the street were endless houses. Monstrous, billowy trees blocked my vision of much else. There was a clear sky above, and it looked a little past noon. 

Looking upon the sky, I became lucid. Looking at my surroundings once more, I found a man with an enormous afro cantering down the sidewalk, wearing fairly light clothes for the chill the air bore. Following him, he quickened his pace.

'Do I have free will?' I asked him. Without stopping, he looked at me, his eyes squinted, as if he were looking directly into the sun. He paused, just for a moment, before replying with a very flat 'No.' 

He continued on, faster than before. Shouting after him, I asked him if he was sure. Nearly running now, he shouted back over his shoulder, 'No!'

Committing his answer to memory, I turned and jogged down the opposite direction. 

Going past the aforementioned trees, I found myself in a beautiful park, surrounded by trees and a pristine lake. The sky was an intricate pattern of colors now, mostly purple. 

Jogging on, I was joined by the waitress from the restaurant. We said nothing, but nodded in recognition. 

We sat down by the lake at a simple picnic bench, enjoying the view. At this point, a squirrel (Perhaps a groundhog, I cannot say) accosted me, beating my shin with a stick.  ::?: 

I awoke, a little confused, but satisfied. 




I realize I did not question a DC on simply 'Something I didn't know about myself.' I had decided to actually pick a question, so that I might get a more lucid answer. 
-Graysong

----------


## Clairity

> I realize I did not question a DC on simply 'Something I didn't know about myself.' I had decided to actually pick a question, so that I might get a more lucid answer. -Graysong



Graysong, since you didn't ask the required question but a question of your own choosing.. I don't think we can say that you accomplished the task.   But there is still time left in the month to try again.

----------


## Astroman129

Haha, I think I did both in one night, though I didn't "telekenetically" levitate the groundhog.

I walked down the stairs with my friend Rachel. By the time I got down, Sky High was playing on my CD player. I also played my thin PS2. But then I realized "I don't have a thin PS2! Or Sky High on a CD!" I instantly knew I was dreaming. I didn't do much, but then I remembered to try flying. I couldn't. >.< I looked at the TV, my friend was playing Kirby: The Crystal Shards". Apparently, you had to twirl around a shard with the word "Assonance" on the screen. Then I remembered the lucid tasks. 

I went to the stairs where a random person was. Apparently his name was Joe, because that's what I called him. I asked "May I ask you a question Joe?" He said "YOU ALREADY DID! NO!!!!!". I proceeded though. "Can you tell me something about myself that I don't know?" He replied "NO!"

Infuriated, I went to the laundry room to look for groundhogs (I don't know why, that's the first place I checked). I found my mother there. I asked "Mom, can you tell me something about myself that I don't already know?" She said "Sure, Joe is about to pounce on your back!" I turn around, and there he is, he jumped on my back.

Then I walk up the stairs, only to find my brother on the couch. I say "We're dreaming! Hold your nose and breathe through it!" He says "No, it hurts too much." I reply "It doesn't hurt at all, just try it!" He said the same thing. Note that in this dream I thought that it would be him in real life, if you know what I mean. That happens in a lot of my dreams.

Then I go to the family room where a kid, Ricky, was standing. I asked "Do you know where any groundhogs are?" He said "There's one right there!" It was bright yellow. I take a keyboard out of my pocket, press and hold space, and the groundhog went up in the air. Then, about thirty seconds later, I let go and drop the groundhog into his hole.

Then I see my dream start to become fuzzy. I scream "Don't forget to write!" They swear at me, then I woke up.

After I woke up I felt very pleasant.

----------


## Graysong

> Graysong, since you didn't ask the required question but a question of your own choosing.. I don't think we can say that you accomplished the task.   But there is still time left in the month to try again.



Ah well, it seems I had misunderstood the task; I asked the DC _about_ something I did not know about myself, rather than asking the DC to _tell_ me something I did not know.

I'll give it another shot tonight. Good luck to all!
-Graysong

----------


## ninja9578

Actually Clairity, the way I worded the task, he might have done it:





> Ask a Dream Character something about yourself that you don't know



We meant it the way that you were thinking, but I could definitely see how he could have done it.  He did ask something that he didn't know and it was about himself.  In fact, he's the only one that I've seen so far to get a straight answer that wasn't wrapped in a metaphor.

I guess we'll have to leave this to Seeker.

----------


## Clairity

Agreed, I PM'd Admin and asked them to take a look.

----------


## pj

Graysong, it seems you are in accord and recognize that you misunderstood the task.  While what you did was indeed interesting, the question is specific and needs to at least be in the ballpark.

Good luck on your next try.

The month is now more than half gone and I've not been lucid long enough to even THINK about a task, let alone give one a try.  Maybe tonight!!!!

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Again had my first two lucid dreams this month last night. My lucid dreams seem to come in pairs...  :tongue2: 


*February 15th

**Basic Task of the Month(February)
*I gained lucidity almost right away following a small dream fragment, as I recognized the false awakening after examining my surroundings. I was in my bed and I focused in on my mattress which was bright and vivid with parts resembling snakes coming out of it. My right, yellow painted wall which usually has nothing had a bulletin board nailed on. On this board was tacked a card by *Sindred* saying he wanted a Helm chapter NAO.

      I got up, lucidity augmenting. I looked around my room and noted boxes, blankets and other junk that shouldn't be there. Then I remembered the ol' Lucid task of the month. "What was the advance task?" I thought. "Levitating something, right?" Looking at the boxes I was afraid trying to move the environment because it might burst the lucid. I changed my thoughts to the basic task. 

      Walking out of my room I looked towards a strange brown wall and paper door (like the Japanese have) that I assumed was part of my house. Moving up to it I poked my head through it and witnessed a masked overcoat wearing man with a blacked out face. "What should my new years resolution be?" I asked, then, realizing I had done that already, thought about the question. "What's something about me that I don't know about?" No response. I repeated the question and even tried to make him talk through my thoughts. No dice!

     I retreated and slipped outside. Instead of the five acres of cowland that usually graces my front and back yards I came out in a neighborhood with a stout black street and many white houses. There I met this girl named Sarah, a girl with a perfect body, auburn hair and a sweet smile. Knowing that this was a lucid and that no one cared what I did, I instantly made out with her. During this I asked "What's something about me I don't know about?"

      She pushed me back and retreated a few steps, then said: "*You're too trophy proud.  You think you can beat everyone because you like Axelay.*"  [Note: I don't get it either. Axelay is a video game for the Super Nintendo.] Anyway, We continued to make out furiously until I woke up...

*

----------


## Cathode_Ray

I think i completed the basic task. It was my first lucid dream ever and for some reason i really wanted to complete the task so here it is.

I was in my bathroom having a drink of water when the glass started to pull away from the flowing water coming out of the tap (like 2 magnets repealing each other). I felt really exited because i thought i discovered some kind of a new physics low. So i thought no, that doesn't make sense and became lucid. I walked outside my house to see the fading seen of my front garden, so i remembered to rub my hands so it clears up. Everything became so colorful. So i tried to fly and directed my fist in to the sky like superman and tried to fly but nothing happened. When i looked back down the hole seen has changed and i was at the back of my school. So i tried to fly again but no success (I guess i really like gravity) There was a fence which i tried to jump over, but couldn't. Then i tried to levitate a dead rat that was laying on the grass and it was easy, i just pointed at it and imagined it floating in the air. I really wanted to jump up to the school roof. I can't remember what happened next but somehow i ended up on the roof. Then i jumped of it landing on my chest. When i was a kid i loved dreams where i was foaling because of that butterfly filling in your stomach, so it was good to do it again (but it took me quite a wile to build up courage to jump, even if i knew nothing can harm me). Then i remembered about the monthly task that i was reading about last night and i was interested to know what DC can tell me about my self that i don't already know. So i started to ask all the teachers that were coming out of the school
All of them just stared at me wiredly and walked away. Then i asked some of the student's but they reacted in the same way, walking away mumbling "Don't talk to him he is pregnant" to each other. But then they sorounded me and started talking, i wanted to show of a bit so i tried to jump over another fence, then i can't remember anything for a while. Then the next thing i remember is siting on the grass and talking to someone. I sead "How would you feel if i told you this was a dream. Person replied something like "No way!"
And then i asked him a question, "What can you tell me that i don't already know about my self" so he replied something like "Your sister going to have a baby". I couldn't clearly understand so i kept shouting "WHAT, say it again" the dream started to become dark and my attempts to fix it by rubbing my hands failed.

I was so disappointed i couldn't fly.  :Sad:

----------


## Serith

I completed both tasks, although I never got an answer for the basic one.

In my dream, I was in the library.  It felt like my school library, but it was huge, easily the size of a large city's public library.  Then, I remembered that I was dreaming, and that I had yet to do the lucid tasks. 

First,  I looked for a groundhog.  I tried to convince myself that there was one standing behind me, but there wasn't.  Then I remembered that there was one on top of one of the shelves, near the front of the library, and sure enough, there was a stuffed groundhog on top of the shelf.  I picked it up with my mind, whirled it through the air a bit, and put it back down. 

For the next task, I walked up to the nearest person, and asked her to tell me something about myself that I don't know.  She looked at me like I was crazy, and started to walk away.  I told her that this was a dream, and  that she should answer my question, and to convince her I was dreaming, I pulled a poster off of a display, using my mind.  She wasn't convinced, but said she would be if I could break the glass on another display, using my mind, but I couldn't, and the dream ended.

----------


## Funnel

In my LD last night, I was running around chasing women.  There was this one that was really fast and I couldn't reach her, but then I remembered the lucid task.  I screamed, "Tell me something about myself I don't know!"  And she calls back "You are hot!"

Meh, not too exciting of an answer but I did it  :smiley:

----------


## Lunalight

Standard Task Completed!!!

So, I'll just start with the part where I became lucid.  I'm in my old bedroom, at my old, house from where we moved about six years ago.  I get lucid, and notice someone from my school in the room.  Unfortunately, against my better judgment, I decide to have sex with him.  In the midst of everything, I remember the task, and push him away.  I ask him to tell me something about myself I don't know.  He looks humiliated, and dives under the bed.  I lift the dust ruffle to find that he has disappeared, and in his place is an empty panda costume.  I stand, and find about six people sitting on my bed.  I ask, *"Can anyone tell me something about myself I don't know?"*  One of them starts a long, poetic speech.  I tried to repeat it to myself as he was saying it so I could remember, but upon waking, I lost most of the middle.  Here is what I do recall, *"When the words bleed, the truth is twice the lies...hell is not hell."*  Then I went about trying to find my dreamguide, to no avail.

----------


## Desert Claw

I finally had an LD last night! I was in a hotel with my family and I realise I am dreaming. I try to cut off the boring conversation me and my dad were having but he wouldn't stop. So I went out a door that I swear was a window to some sort earlier, to find a park with loads of people. thats about the time I remembered the task, so I asked a lady in a red and yellow outfit. I didn't even get to finish my question and she said, "I know eveything." so I just looked at her funny and asked some other people, which wasn't any better... I kinda lost my concentration after that.

----------


## Moonbeam

I got my badge (thanks pj) so I better post my dream:

The second time I get out of bed, I'm outside in wide, dark, open, plain. Figures are moving in the distance. I think I see a shadow which might be Brian, but I don't think I can communicate with him anymore. I approach another figure, a walking man, somewhat ominous, thug-like, with a blond crew-cut. I say to him, "Tell me something about myself that I don't know!"

He turns to me and says, "*You travel on ice, not on fire*." He then goes on to say like a paragraph more, but I can't keep up with what he is saying. He starts to walk away, and I say "Wait! I didn't understand!" He says, "I have turned my back on you", which I take to mean that the conversation is over.

It is actually meaningful to me; I am involved in a situation in which becoming emotional will not help matters at all.  So I take it as a warning to stay cool.

----------


## damnpamn

This is the lucid dream I did not have! I am kicking myself.

I went to sleep thinking about floating groundhogs.  I have never had a dream about a groundhog so I thought this would work and it did.

I had a dream that everywhere I went this crazed groundhog was pestering me unmercifally.  I even jumped on it and rode it around for awhile.(think of a clown on a miniature bicycle but much, much slower).  This creature was practically begging me to levitate him but I never realized I was dreaming.  Finally I turned around, wished him away and banished him to nothingness. ::roll::

----------


## suttsman

hah, bad luck damnpamn.

I got the Basic task! And it was on accident!





> I dreamt that I was in some sort of underground clubhouse with some of my friends. All of a sudden, I mention something about dreams, and like that LD where I possesed my friend, I knew I was dreaming. So I tried something. My friend asked me "What was that?" I responded: "I found out that this is a dream!"
> 
> "Nah, there's no way to know if you're dreaming"
> 
> "Yeah, there is, I just did it."
> 
> I then thought of it, and asked "Hey, bud, tell me something I don't know about myself"
> 
> "huh?"
> ...



Sorry I had to resort to force, but I got it! Woo! Can I has a medal?

----------


## warock

YES! I completed the basic task with the VILD technique
I was just outside my school gate in some sort of circus that was in a forest  ::?: 
An old lady was walking on the path and i remembered the months basic task. i asked her,
"Do people find me to be ignorant?", she simply answered
"Yes", and walked away.
I'm not exactly sure if this counts but i couldn't get her to speak any more.

Hope i get my first pare of wings...

----------


## Mrmike2

I completed both tasks last night i levatated a ground hog out of a hole and then a fountain of them came pouring out of the hole and then burrowed back into the hole.

----------


## Clairity

*Graysong*, you now have your wings.  :wink2: 

I asked that our original decision be reversed and that you be given the basic wings.

I see now that the question was not worded in the task thread created by ninja9578 the way it was "originally" suggested in the Lucid Task Club thread.

In the Lucid Task Club thread.. it stated "ask one of the guys, Tell me something about myself that I don't know". 

In the Task of the month, ninja only put, "Ask a DC something about yourself that you don't know."

I do see how that could easily be misinterpreted as two different questions. 

I apologize and I will do a better job making sure that there are no such misunderstandings in future tasks selected.

With the above being said, *warock* and *Mrmike2*, I have sent a PM to Admin to get you your wings as well.  :smiley:

----------


## Sara

> I went to the stairs where a random person was. Apparently his name was Joe, because that's what I called him. I asked "May I ask you a question Joe?" He said "YOU ALREADY DID! NO!!!!!". I proceeded though. "Can you tell me something about myself that I don't know?" He replied "NO!"
> 
> Infuriated, I went to the laundry room to look for groundhogs (I don't know why, that's the first place I checked). I found my mother there. I asked "Mom, can you tell me something about myself that I don't already know?" She said "Sure, Joe is about to pounce on your back!" I turn around, and there he is, he jumped on my back.



Hahaha, that was a funny, but very true answer  ::D: 





> I take a keyboard out of my pocket, press and hold space, and the groundhog went up in the air.



And just another crazy detail that made me laugh out loud  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Astroman129

Sara, I know what you mean. The keyboard one was because I'm addicted to computers so that's what happened probably. I meant to take out something like a button to press but instead it was a keyboard.

Also, the day that it happened my back hurt so that's maybe why Joe pounced on my pack.  :smiley:

----------


## Hiros

Yeehaaa!
I had the best Lucid I've ever had last night. Very long and with excellent control.
I achieved the advanced task!
Punching groundhogs is fun  ::D: 





> [...]
> The next bit is fuzzy as I don't specifically remember leaving my room, but next thing I remember, I'm in the main room by the kitchen and there are a bunch of people there. I go up to a large lady near the study and am about to ask her something. I think I should do the task, but then I realize I've done the basic task already, so I ask her "Whats my dream name?". I realize it was Decembers task but I didn't have anything prepared to say. She hesitates for a moment and then I think "Bluey", as soon as I do, she says it. So I say "Hey, you cheated! You read my mind". I then remember the Advanced task so I ask her "Have you seen any groundhogs lately?". Instead of waiting for an answer I start heading back to the bedrooms expecting to find a groundhog along the way, but I don't. Then I see the open door to my sister room and I think she'll have a groundhog in there because she likes animals. As I'm walking towards the door a groundhog comes running out. It's running really fast so I quickly hold out my hand and try to stop it. It stops as if something is holding it down. Then I lift my hand and it flings into the air, doing somersaults. I then decide to punch it telekinetically, so I punch the air with my fist and the groundhog goes flying backwards into my sister room. I then turn around and find the rather large lady from before standing there. I telekinetically punch her in the face and she flies into the wall and falls down into a slump. This is awesome! I have heaps of control.
> [...]

----------


## Graysong

> *Graysong*, you now have your wings. 
> 
> I asked that our original decision be reversed and that you be given the basic wings.
> 
> I see now that the question was not worded in the task thread created by ninja9578 the way it was "originally" suggested in the Lucid Task Club thread.
> 
> In the Lucid Task Club thread.. it stated "ask one of the guys, Tell me something about myself that I don't know". 
> 
> In the Task of the month, ninja only put, "Ask a DC something about yourself that you don't know."
> ...



I cannot thank you all enough for your leniency in the matter. I'll admit, I was more than a bit disheartened...

I am continually surprised by Dreamviews; few people in this world truly 'care' for much, and it seems they have assembled here. Though they may be simply wings, I do not think myself overreacting. 

Thanks again. Suppose I'll try for the Advanced task, then.
-Graysong

----------


## Clairity

> I cannot thank you all enough for your leniency in the matter. I'll admit, I was more than a bit disheartened...
> 
> I am continually surprised by Dreamviews; few people in this world truly 'care' for much, and it seems they have assembled here. Though they may be simply wings, I do not think myself overreacting. 
> 
> Thanks again. Suppose I'll try for the Advanced task, then.
> -Graysong



You're so very welcome!  ::D: 

Good luck with the advanced task!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oros

so annoying, when i got Lucid i forget what the task where. i thought it was ask what's the meaning of life so i did, and they all answered that it was no meaning in life.

----------


## Jules2007

I "achieved" the first tast the other night. Basically, after I became lucid, I found myself in my garden and my dad was there. This task wasn't actually at the top of my list to do, I wanted to do something else first...but I didn't even think about that task at all.

I walked up to my dad and said "tell me something about myself that I don't know". He didn't hear me properly and thought I said something else and he said something stupid that I can't remember. So I said "NOOOO!! Tell me something about myself that I don't know!" Then he just looked at me and said "I don't know". That annoyed me but I just decided to give up with him. Then I saw my mum and I asked her the same question, but as I was doing so I felt the dream fading so I spun and ended up in a FA. I carried on the lucid dream but must've forgotten the tast after that.

So there you have it, sorry it's not more interesting!

----------


## Twoshadows

I finally had the chance to try out the TOTM. I was able to complete the basic, and gave the advanced a really good try.


*Lucid Nap Dream:*


I was able today to take a nice long nap. I am mostly better, but am just mostly a little more tired than usual.

I remember going over to the Lewis's house. I was there with my mom. We were in a family room. The couch was open to a couch bed. Mom was laying on the bed and I was sitting next to her. I don't know where the Lewis's were or why we were in their house.

Mom was telling me about a doctor's appointment. I can't remember all she said. It seems confusing in retrospect. She was also mentioning my sister and aunt. Something about my sisiter still having problems with her hand going numb (which I seemed to know all about in the dream, but is not a real life problem). Then about my Aunt having to travel hours to visit the doctor and how she shouldn't be trying to make the trip all in one day. 

Then my sister was on the couch where my mom had been. I didn't find that odd. But I then tried to get on the couch bed too, and I was bounced off the couch against the wall and ended up falling down to the floor.

I was very startled. I asked my mom or sister if they had seen what had happened to me. I don't remember what they answered because I was suddenly very fascinated with this huge clock the Lewis's had on their wall. It was huge (about 4 feet across) and brass and had all these separate circular dials that all went in different directions. I tried to figure out how to actually tell time on it. I wasn't able to figure it out.

I then walked out of the family room out into the living room area. At that moment the Lewises walked into the house. I was embarrassed to be standing right there in their room. I tried to explain to them that I had been visiting their relative that lived in the back room. But I couldn't remember their name or how they were related. I felt very flustered that I couldn't remember anything.

Then I started to feel the need to question my state. I almost didn't because I was so sure that this was _not_ a dream. But then I gave a jump and stayed floating in the air. I was quite relieved. It all made sense now why I was so confused.

I tried to rush out of their house. But behind each door that I thought was the front door there was another room. But finally after several tries I made it outside.

I started flying up into the air. I noticed the wind and how real it felt. I even made myself fly into a tree to make sure I _felt_ the tree and not just go through it like a ghost. As the leaves and branches scraped against me I grabbed a few leaves and flew back up into the air again.

I noticed that I was now flying over my elementary school playground. I remembered that I needed to ask someone the *TOTM question*. I looked down and saw three ladies standing next to some play equipment. I landed next to them. They were either Asian or hispanic and looked in their 40s or 50s. They were all tall and thin and had long black hair and had white aprons on.

I said to the closest one, *"Tell me something about myself that I don't know."*

She said, *"You like smoking."* I knew that wasn't true becasue I have never smoked in my life and planned to never start. I noticed now that this lady had a cigarette in her hand. The cigarette gave off a whispy black smoke.

I looked at the next lady, and asked her the same question. She looked at me and said, *"Everybody loves you."* I thought that answer was much better. She then went on to tell me about something called *"dung ants'* and how the different kinds of dung ants like to fight each other.

I then remembered the next TOTM the *levitating a Groundhog task.* But somehow in my dream I started thinking it was a *prairie dog* that I needed to find.

I asked the ladies to find me a *prairie dog* so I cold to the next task. They started to go, but I could tell they were moving way too slow, and that although it was a good idea to ask someone to bring me a *prairie dog*, it would be quicker to find one myself.

I walked across the playground. It was now filled with cars and looked like the Safeway parking lot. I saw a girl standing by the carts. I decided to practice on her. But before I did, I decided to get a witness. 

I found another girl, who happened to look just like the girl I was about to levitate. I told her, *"You have to see this."* I then pointed my finger at the other girl and concentrated on picking her up. My finger went too high too fast. *The girl started levitating, then in a flash disappeared up into the sky.*

I wondered if I should try to get her down. But I decided that since this was a dream it didn't matter, and what _did_ matter was to find my *prairie dog*.

I flew out of the playground/parking lot and over to a store. It had some outdoor displays. One of the displays was a table full of stuffed animals. There were *raccoons* and *rabbits*. I decided to practice again. I pointed my finger at them one at a time and succeeded in sending them one after the other into the air. I was getting to feel very proud of myself to being able to do this without any problem. I just needed to find my *prairie dog*.

I looked over to another table. One this table were some live animlas. At first I thought they were *prairie dogs*, but then I notied the stripe and realised that they were large *chipmonks*. But even though they were big, I could see that they were just babies.

I did the same thing. I levitated each onein the air. But with these I carefully set them back down when I was done.

I then decided that my best bet now in finding a *prairie dog* was to fly out of town. I remembered seeing some areas in real life that were covered with *prairie dog towns*. I needed to go out in the desert and find one on those *prairie dog towns*. 

I started flying again. I could see the edge of town ahead and could see the desert landscape beyond. But as I looked down I saw an empty lot that had little hills and holes on it. I flew down lower. I might be able to find my *prairie dog* here. I saw a movement. I looked down and saw a larger rodent (this was the thing in my dream that most resembled a real life *ground hog*). I focused on it. But before I could levitiate it, it scurried into its burrow.

And at that moment I woke up.


So I obviously didn't quite get this second task done. But I feel that I did a great job in levitating things even though they were neither ground hogs or prairie dogs. ::roll:: 

Oh, and here is a prairie dog-- that I was looking so hard for.

----------


## Mimph

Will you guys to a ninja task on march? Pwetty Pwees Wif Swugar on Top  ::D:

----------


## Jonathan

So I was being chased by friend, when all the sudden he yells out, "This is a dream," awesome, right! So I begin exploring telling DCs they were dreaming, one dude was like "so wait you can do anything in a dream? "Even Her?"

lol.

So I remembered the Lucid tasks, looked down on a hill of grass and saw a few holes. I stared at one and commanded the groundhog to rise (telapathiclly), but it didnt rise out of the ground, but prehaps through its series of burrows. Discouraged I took to flight, where after a second I fell on my face and elbows into mud.

----------


## seeker28

A few nights ago I became lucid and wanted to do the advanced task.  I thought, "I am going to levitate a groundhog."  Then, I thought that was wrong!!  I thought the lucid task had to do with turkeys.  Aaag!  So, I didn't get it done.  Grr...

----------


## ninja9578

> Will you guys to a ninja task on march? Pwetty Pwees Wif Swugar on Top



Sorry, voting for the next task is already underway and there is no ninja task.  I can't tell you what's winning right now, but you could definately use a ninja to accomplish the basic one.  :tongue2:

----------


## Harakka

Does it count if I managed to ask something about myself that I don't know but I didn't get an answer?

I'm walking home from school and I just remember I'm dreaming - "Oh, I almost forgot. Let's do the challenge thing." I call for a groundhog: "Murmeli! Murmelii!" and instantly one comes walking across the street on two feet. It's quite tall, maybe a bit over 0,5 m (that'd be one and a half feet). I walk closer and prepare for telekinesis but it comes and bites be or something. I wake up.

I close my eyes and get soon back to the dream. I continue walking along the road and see a car driving this way. I jump in it's way and the driver stops. I ask  her if she could quickly tell me something I don't know about myself.I  "I don't know even who you are", she says and I let her go. My mom comes with her car next and I ask the same question. She's busy and she says she doesn't do that kind of stuff. I tell that this is a task from a forum and I really need the answer. "Is this one of those things that you do something and then get a free weapon in the internet?", she asks. I'm starting to get a bit angry: "No, I get a badge!" The dream skips a bit and now we're at my grandma's house. I continue asking but I still get no proper response.

I'm happy either this is a succeeded task or not. This was my second night after I registered on the forums.  :tongue2:

----------


## iadr

> I then remembered the next TOTM the *levitating a Groundhog task.* But somehow in my dream I started thinking it was a *prairie dog* that I needed to find.
> 
> I asked the ladies to find me a *prairie dog* so I cold to the next task. They started to go, but I could tell they were moving way too slow, and that although it was a good idea to ask someone to bring me a *prairie dog*, it would be quicker to find one myself.
> 
> I walked across the playground. It was now filled with cars and looked like the Safeway parking lot. I saw a girl standing by the carts. I decided to practice on her. But before I did, I decided to get a witness. 
> 
> I found another girl, who happened to look just like the girl I was about to levitate. I told her, *"You have to see this."* I then pointed my finger at the other girl and concentrated on picking her up. My finger went too high too fast. *The girl started levitating, then in a flash disappeared up into the sky.*
> 
> I wondered if I should try to get her down. But I decided that since this was a dream it didn't matter, and what _did_ matter was to find my *prairie dog*.
> ...



Lol Twoshadows,

We should call you the Levitator, because you managed to levitate everything except a groundhog!

Too bad that groundhog scurried down into its burrow, as it really had nothing to worry about because of the way you carefully set all of the animals back down after you levitated them.

Congratulations on such an awesome dream! ::goodjob2::

----------


## Clairity

> Does it count if I managed to ask something about myself that I don't know but I didn't get an answer?



Yes, it counts.. I'll PM admin to get you your wings!  :wink2:

----------


## TimeStopper

Hooray for LDing, I didn't even try and I got 2 LDs (DILD)!

But anyways this one goes it occurred inside my bedroom. Initially I thought I woke, however seeing that I could move things around and flip switches with only my mind, I quickly knew it was a dream.

So I approached this computer in my room and it had that paperclip thing from Microsoft Word and some yellow creature.

First question the paperclip asked him: "Should I be here lucid dreaming instead of doing my work?" And he replies, "Your pen doesn't have a mind!"

Then I asked for the definition for fallacious and the other guy (not the paperclip) gave me the definition which was basically right "falling to error".

Then I told him to tell me something that I didn't know about myself and the computer screen floods with information that I can't read except for something about a brain and a fox.

Then I realized I was naked...

----------


## naikou

_*annoyed*_

I finally managed to break my lucid dry spell, but I knew that it was almost time for my alarm to go off, so I decided to quickly get the basic task done. The first person I found was my little brother, and I said to him, "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."

Little brother: "Umm... huh?"
Me: "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."
Little Brother: "mm... uh... ... hmm... ... .. .. ... ... .. .... ... ... .uh... hmm... ..... mmm... ..... ... what?"
Me: *hits him with a guitar* "You're useless."

The dream was over soon after that. ;_;

----------


## ninja9578

> Me: *hits him with a guitar*



 ::chuckle:: 

Ever heard "Death of an American Guitar"  It was on Jim Steinman's "Bad for Good" album then again on Meat Loaf's "Bat out of Hell 2" album.

----------


## Luminous

I finished the basic one! Haha, that was fun.  :tongue2: 

I was already lucid, and the dream had been going on for a while. I was in this cafeteria area when I suddenly remembered the task I had worked so hard on remembering yesterday. I knew that I would wake soon, so I hurried to find a random DC. I found a man sitting in a lounge area, and I sat down in a lounge chair at the other side of his table.

"Hi... Can you tell me something about myself that I don't know already?"
He looked at me. "You know how females produce *free* milk, right?" "Er, yes..." "Then you can afford to raise your children." (I assume he meant future children, as I don't have any children, and I didn't in the dream either). Then he laughed and said: "Sorry, that was mean." I tried to reply, but the dream faded and I woke up. The answer really surprised me.  ::shock::  But I don't think it really answered my question correctly.  :tongue2:

----------


## AlexLou

I had tried this task twice before.  The first time I didn't even dream.  The second, there was nothing substantial in my lucid, it was just colors and thoughts zooming by so I decided that I had too little control and woke up.

Finally Success:
I knew I was dreaming.  I was at my parents' house and my old dog was there.  The one that's been dead for 7 years or so.  I was delighted to see him and not at all sad because I got to say goodbye to him years ago in another lucid.  He put his head in my lap while I pet him and I was surprised by how big his head was and was amazed that my sleeping mind remembered details that I thought I'd forgotten.  

I remembered the tasks and went into the backyard to see if I could summon a groundhog.  My mom was watering out there and it was night.  Everything looked so realistic.  I thought that if I was gonna have any chance at imagining a groundhog it would have to be day because the youtube videos I watched were of groundhogs on sunny summer days.  I looked up at the sky and tried to turn it to day for about a sec, then gave up.  I looked at the ground and tried to conjure a groundhog.  But I concluded that this dream was far too realistic and as a result I was unlikely to be able to impact it with my imagination.  I decided to enjoy my time with my dog.

I woke up.  Or did I?  I'm so confused now.

I decided to try for the task again and went back to sleep and was dreaming in the same place.  Only this time, my parents' backyard was a sunny farm.  I went outside and there were horses.  I walked a little ways, then conjured a groundhog.  I was delighted to have succeeded and decided to try to levitate him.  It was so easy, he went up with his belly toward me flailing his legs.  I looked at him in the air and now he had tusks.  I decided that he looked like a boar and distinctly cartoonish, and for a sec I was afraid that I hadn't succeeded because it wasn't a groundhog, but I decided that it had been a groundhog before it got to about 6 feet up.

There was an animal nearby that could have been another groundhog.  I addressed it: "Tell me something about myself that I don't know."

"What?!" It asked.

"Tell me something about myself that I don't know."

It didn't answer, just looked at me like I was crazy.

"Tell me something about myself that I don't know."

"Tell you something about yourself that you don't know," It said, "That doesn't make any sense . . ."

I was satisfied with this answer.  Of course the question doesn't make any sense.  Dream characters only know things that I already know; I'm essentially talking to myself.  

I woke to go post here.  I was at my parents' house.  I went over to the dining room table and read the date on the paper.  It was March 1st!  I was too late!  I decide to post anyway and went upstairs to the computer.   I tried to navigate to these forums but ended up with a World of Warcraft-like window where all the characters were doing a new dance in rows.  I was confused:  Was this the dream forums?  Did my dad leave World of Warcraft open?  But if my dad did leave World of Warcraft open, why was _my_ character online dancing?  My mom had followed me upstairs and was asking me what it was.  She has no clue about video games or the internet and thought this might be normal.  I noticed that I was forgetting bits of what had happened before, far too rapidly for me to be conscious . . . I realized that I hadn't woken at all and finally woke for real.

I was so confused when I woke up.  I've never had a false waking and took more than a sec to realize that I was still dreaming.  Guess I was just too exited to go post.

----------


## lonestarx

Wow Im having the worst dryspell  :Sad:  well I guess its cause Im too lazy but I will try tonight. Also my bday is on monday so I hope I can end this dryspell by then  :smiley: .

----------


## Clairity

> Wow Im having the worst dryspell  well I guess its cause Im too lazy but I will try tonight. Also my bday is on monday so I hope I can end this dryspell by then .



Here's wishing you "lucid" luck!  ::D:

----------


## ninja9578

::morecrying::  ::morecrying::  This is the first time since September that I haven't done both tasks.  I didn't even get to try the groundhog one  ::cry::   I need to get lucid more often next month.  I like having a pair of badges in my DJ  ::morecrying:: 
*Runs to the hug thread in lounge*

Was it just me or were there less people that did the tasks this month?  The Task Club seemed empty.

----------


## Clairity

> This is the first time since September that I haven't done both tasks. I didn't even get to try the groundhog one  I need to get lucid more often next month. I like having a pair of badges in my DJ 
> *Runs to the hug thread in lounge*
> 
> Was it just me or were there less people that did the tasks this month? The Task Club seemed empty.



I feel your pain ninja! I didn't have the chance to even attempt either task this month. I feel like such a .. a .. failure!  ::morecrying:: 

It'll be all better next month.. right?  ::cry::

----------


## unseen wombat

So what's March's task? I totally expect to get lucid tonight.  :smiley:

----------


## pj

> So what's March's task? I totally expect to get lucid tonight.



Unless you're "in the club," you have to wait until tomorrow.

Besides... I don't know.  I did manage the basic task but got such a lame reply that I chose not to even post it here and collect my wings, so I'm not "in the club" either.

----------


## Sasuke

No sucsess... they just seemed to look at me as if i was crazy!

----------


## Kiza

Why aren't the March tasks up yet?

----------


## ninja9578

It's only 2am  :tongue2:   Lets the admins sleep for a little while  :tongue2:

----------


## Kiza

> It's only 2am  Lets the admins sleep for a little while



Alright, fair enough. It's just that it's like 5:30 PM where I am. March 1st that is.

----------


## Sara

> Alright, fair enough. It's just that it's like 5:30 PM where I am. March 1st that is.



LOL, some people are always a little bit ahead of others  :wink2: 

I'm waiting for the new topic to open as well, cause I'd like to post my first accomplished advanced task. And by now, it's afternoon here as well  :smiley:

----------

